# SPS Verkauf



## MyTec007 (8 September 2022)

Hallo , ich habe hier paar sps teile zur verkaufen hier ist die Liste : 

1x Siemens ET 200SP 6AG1131-6BF01-7BA0 
1x Siemens ET 200SP 6AG1132-6BH01-7BA0 
1x Siemens ET 200S 6ES7138-4FA04-0AB0
1x Siemens Simatic 6ES7953-8LP20-0AA0 8MP 
5x Siemens 6ES7241-1CH30-1XB0 
1x B&R X20 SO 6300 TOP 
1x B&R X20 SL X910 leicht beschädigt voll funktionsfähig 
1x Siemens simatic Software versiegelt 
1x Siemens Simatic Net EWK-CP5614_SM_LP-02  EWK-X30 + C79458-L8001-B77

Bilder nach Anfrage 

Bitte realistische Preisvorschläge !!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 September 2022)

Und lass mich raten, alles von privat und ohne Rechnung.


----------



## MyTec007 (8 September 2022)

Wo ist dein scheiss Problem


----------



## TheQuest (8 September 2022)

MyTec007 schrieb:


> Wo ist dein scheiss Problem


Seine Frage hat seine Berechtigung.

Und aufgrund deiner Reaktion wäre auch eine Frage nach deiner nicht erfolgten Erziehung berechtigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2022)

MyTec007 schrieb:


> Wo ist dein scheiss Problem


Die Frage muss du dir gefallen lassen, wenn du das Forum nur als Ebay Ersatz nutzt!
Ansonsten mäßige dein Tonfall, sonst wirst du hier nichts mehr verkaufen.


----------



## PN/DP (8 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und lass mich raten, alles von privat und ohne Rechnung.





MyTec007 schrieb:


> Wo ist dein scheiss Problem


Wo ist denn Dein Problem? Privatverkauf ist doch nicht verboten. Und Rechnungen muß man als Privatverkäufer auch nicht ausstellen. Eine sachliche Antwort hätte gereicht.
Daß der Käufer allerdings auch bei Privatverkauf nach § 368 BGB eine Quittung verlangen kann ist Dir klar?



MyTec007 schrieb:


> Bitte realistische Preisvorschläge !!!


Die Höhe von "realistischen Preisvorschlägen" richtet sich nach der Herkunft der Teile und der Möglichkeit, ob der Käufer die Ausgaben gegenüber dem Finanzamt erklären kann. Geschäfte, die spurlos abgewickelt werden sollen, kann ein potentieller Käufer nur aus seinem Taschengeld bestreiten, und danach richtet sich dann auch die Höhe der Preisvorschläge.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Höhe von "realistischen Preisvorschlägen" richtet sich nach der Herkunft der Teile und der Möglichkeit, ob der Käufer die Ausgaben gegenüber dem Finanzamt erklären kann. Geschäfte, die spurlos abgewickelt werden sollen, kann ein potentieller Käufer nur aus seinem Taschengeld bestreiten, und danach richtet sich dann auch die Höhe der Preisvorschläge.
> 
> Harald


Wie ist das eigentlich? ich hätte hier noch den Kopf einer etwas älteren 416pn-H CPU die ich vorm Abdecker gerettet habe. Wie könnte ich die offiziell verkaufen so dass der Käufer das auch dem Finanzamt erklären kann?


----------



## PN/DP (8 September 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich die offiziell verkaufen so dass der Käufer das auch dem Finanzamt erklären kann?


Du kannst eine Privatverkaufs-Quittung ausstellen. Dann kann (zumindest hier in DE) der Käufer den Kauf als Ausgabe buchen. Natürlich Brutto wie Netto, da keine Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen ist.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich? ich hätte hier noch den Kopf einer etwas *älteren 416pn-H CPU die ich vorm Abdecker gerettet habe.* Wie könnte ich die offiziell verkaufen so dass der Käufer das auch dem Finanzamt erklären kann?


Wie du gibst nicht nur deine Pferde da ab?


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie du gibst nicht nur deine Pferde da ab?


Die geb ich da sowieso nicht ab. Die wären dann so mit Medis vollgepumpt dass man ne ganze Stadt davon High machen könnte. Bis jetzt hab ich alle dem Zoo gespendet und das wird auch so bleiben solange die das wollen.


----------



## escride1 (8 September 2022)

MyTec007 schrieb:


> 1x Siemens simatic Software versiegelt


Die kauft jeder, sofort.


----------



## MyTec007 (8 September 2022)

TheQuest schrieb:


> Seine Frage hat seine Berechtigung.
> 
> Und aufgrund deiner Reaktion wäre auch eine Frage nach deiner nicht erfolgten Erziehung berechtigt.


Das macht er zum ersten mal


----------



## MyTec007 (8 September 2022)

MyTec007 schrieb:


> Das macht er zum ersten mal


3 mal schon


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 September 2022)

MyTec007 schrieb:


> 3 mal schon


Zweimal um genau zu sein.


MyTec007 schrieb:


> Wo ist dein scheiss Problem


Tja, mein Bauchgefühl sagt mit, dass nicht nur deine Aussprache zweifelhaft ist.


----------

